
Tell HN:Google charging a large fee for Maps API as a result GeoGuess is removed - badrabbit
https://imgur.com/gallery/ZuWMooq
======
badrabbit
I find it sad when develeopers' hard work is tossed in the bin like this. I
hope someone from google sees this and get the right people to either offer
lower tier pricing or to grandfather existing api keys to some extent.

------
drallison
I don't want to be snarky, but the title of this post is wrong. Google is not
charging for the Maps API but it is charging for access to Maps via or through
the API.

